# Die 80er sind nur 20 Jahre her



## -RedMoon- (14. Januar 2020)

Geht es euch auch so?

Wenn ich an die 80er denke, denke ich im Kopf max. 20 Jahre zurück. Dabei sind es 40 Jahre
Wenn ich an die 90er denke, denke ich nur noch 10 Jahre zurück. Dabei sind es 20-30 Jahre

Entweder bin ich zu alt, oder die 2000er haben bei mir keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.
Wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## P2063 (14. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu alt, oder die 2000er haben bei mir keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.
> Wie ist es bei euch?



Myspace, Truckercaps, Jeansmäntel, Studivz, Stefan Raab, das Arschgeweih, emule/limewire/kazaa, o.c. california, castingshows, klapphandys, T9, singstar, neigschaut, ICQ, Smirnoff Ice, Takeshis castle, Furby, MP3 Player, Fellstiefel ...


dank mir später


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. Januar 2020)

wieso danken, das war doch alles in den 80ern und 90ern


----------



## P2063 (14. Januar 2020)

aber wenn dann sehr späte 90er

gut, Klapphandy gab es mitte der 90er schon das Motorola Startac, aber wirklich bezahlbar und populär in derJugendkultur wurden die erst wesentlich später um die 2000er herum

aber um beim Thema zu bleiben, mir kommt es auch manchmal so vor als hätte die Zeit nach Mitte der 2000er, also quasi die letzten 10-15 Jahre irgendwie nicht stattgefunden. Ein riesiges schwarzes Loch der Belanglosigkeit, das kaum etwas von bleibendem Wert geboten hat. Das Zeitgeschehen wurde einfach immer schnellebiger und beliebiger.


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu alt, oder die 2000er haben bei mir keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.
> Wie ist es bei euch?



Also 90% was ich aktuelle am PC spiele stammt aus den 2000ern ^^
CoD2, Counterstrike Source, Empire Earth, dann wäre noch HL2 und viele andere


----------



## Kelemvor (14. Januar 2020)

Ich kann da Redmoon nur zustimmen, 
genau das Thema hatten meine Frau und ich gestern auch, deshalb haben wir grad eben auch herzlich gelacht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

Ach die 80er. Damals lief nicht nur Quatsch im TV, sondern zumindest auch Quatsch mit Niveau und Unterhaltungswert. 
Alf, Knight Rider, Das A-Team (ist übrigens gerade auf Amazon Prime ), Miami Vice (ebenso), Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Magnum, Airwolf (ebenso), MacGyver, Star Trek: TNG, Eine schrecklich nette Familie, Duck Tales,  etc. etc.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2020)

Wurde Ende der 80er geboren. Mir kommt es mittlerweile schon so vor, als wäre alles vor 2010 ewig her.
Dennoch geht es mir so, dass ich die früheren Zeiten im Bezug auf fast alles als wesentlich positiver in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2020)

Die genannten Serien "Quatsch mit Niveau"? Hast du dir bspw. das A-Team heutzutage mal wieder angeschaut? Da zieht es einem die Socken aus, wenn man sieht, wie platt und stupide das war... Ich habe es aufgegeben, mir die ganzen "Helden meiner Kindheit" nochmal anzugucken, das zerstört nur schöne Illusionen/Erinnerungen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ch habe es aufgegeben, mir die ganzen "Helden meiner Kindheit" nochmal anzugucken, das zerstört nur schöne Illusionen/Erinnerungen.


Ich kann Batman: Animated Series immer noch ohne Einschränkungen schauen, auch wenn es aus den 90ern ist. 
Alf ist allerdings wirklich schrecklich. Davon vertrage ich nicht einmal eine Folge.
Achja, die Musik in den Charts wird aber wirklich seit Jahren schlechter und schlechter. Dagegen war selbst Eurodance eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Geht es euch auch so?


Wie was, die Neunziger sind vorbei?_ Hektisch in den Kalender schau
_
Ja, die Zeit fliegt. Wenn ich zurückdenke, dass es in den Achtzigern
 quasi keine Rechner im Büro oder zuhause gab, ist extrem viel passiert. 
Aber ja, vom Krieg bis zu den Achtzigern war es kürzer als von 1984 bis 
heute. Sapperlot aber auch


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2020)

Je älter man wird, desto schneller vergeht die Zeit bzw. Zeit bekommt einen anderen Stellenwert. Alles ganz normal.

Als Jungendliche waren wir auch schon 14.5 Jahre alt, wenn uns jemand gefragt hat 

Und da die Welt immer schnellebiger wird, wird es auch immer schwieriger, ein ganzes Jahrzehnt unter ein Motto zu stellen bzw. zusammen zu fassen.


Was mir immer extrem auffällt, wenn ich alte Filme / Serien / Nachrichten  gucke, wie schrecklich professionell unser Leben geworden ist. In vielen Bereichen des Lebens.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die genannten Serien "Quatsch mit Niveau"? Hast du dir bspw. das A-Team heutzutage mal wieder angeschaut? Da zieht es einem die Socken aus, wenn man sieht, wie platt und stupide das war... Ich habe es aufgegeben, mir die ganzen "Helden meiner Kindheit" nochmal anzugucken, das zerstört nur schöne Illusionen/Erinnerungen.


Ich guck gerade das A-Team auf Prime. Die Serie ziehe ich jederzeit der seichten Unterhaltung vor, die heute im TV läuft. Mit Ausnahme von ein paar guten Serien und Dokus kann man den Großteil mit Volldampf in die Tonne klopfen. 
Da können die Serien von früher noch so platt und in deinen Augen vllt. Niveaulos sein, das deutsche TV-Programm setzt immer noch einen drauf. Dschungelcamp, 100 verschiedene Talentshows gepaart mit dem Müll den RTL und RTL2 ausstrahlt. Gratulation, kann man da nur sagen. 

Passend dazu: *Klick*


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2020)

80er/90er?
Achja, die Zeit als man Fernsehen schaute (/spielte) und Bücher las statt im Internet zu stecken.

Heutzutage liegt die Betriebszeit meines Fernsehers (als TV-Gerät im klassischen Sinne) bei unter 10 Stunden pro Jahr. Selten mal als Netflix/Twitch-Anzeigegerät aber selbst das ist eher PC-Sache.

Bin gespannt wie meine Bekanntschaft/Familie damit klar kommt, wenn ich nach dem Schock von damals "wie der hat kein Radio" auch noch ein "der hat kein TV!?" draufsetze. Weil wenn das Ding mal stirbt oder ich ne bessere verwendung für den Platz finde... fliegt er ersatzlos raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 80er/90er?
> Achja, die Zeit als man Fernsehen schaute (/spielte) und Bücher las statt im Internet zu stecken.



Ähhh, wir nutzten ab mitte der neunziger das Internet, Hannover war mit dem RZZN aber immer vorne dabei


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

> Heutzutage liegt die Betriebszeit meines Fernsehers (als TV-Gerät im  klassischen Sinne) bei deutlich unter 10 Stunden pro Jahr. Selten mal  als Netflix/Twitch-Anzeigegerät aber selbst das ist eher PC-Sache.


Wobei inzwischen auch viele einen PC/Konsole im Wohnzimmer haben. Die Zeit in der man einen Fernseher rein für´s fernsehen gekauft hat ist schon lange vorbei. Die Grenzen verschwimmen immer mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2020)

Ich nicht, ich war erst 2004 am Neuland angeschlossen. DSL-Lite. 

Ja, früher konnte man janz ohne Internetz Abitur machen. Mit echten Büchern und so.^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, früher konnte man janz ohne Internetz Abitur machen. Mit echten Büchern und so.^^



ja, man konnte sogar ohne Internet Netzwerke aufsetzen, adminstrieren etc. Die ganzen Admins von heute, die jeden Fehler und jeden Befehl googeln, wären damals alle auf die Schnauze gefallen. Wie sind wir damals nur über die Runden gekommen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, früher konnte man janz ohne Internetz Abitur machen. Mit echten Büchern und so.^^


Es war langsam, quälend und merklich weniger Stoff. Richtig eingesetzt ist die ständige Verfügbarkeit jeden Wissen ein Segen. Betonung liegt auch "richtig eingesetzt".


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. Januar 2020)

das stimmt was du sagst. Früher musste ich nur mein spezifisches Fachwissen beherrschen. Heute muss ich in der Firma Admin, Netzwerker, Elektriker, Programmierer, Webdesigner, Prozessdesigner,  Planer, Projektmanager, Jurist, Security-Spezialist, Trainer, und was weiss ich noch alles sein. Und dass man ALLE (!) Software auf dem Markt die es gibt beherrschen muss, ist ja auch selbstverständlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es war langsam, quälend und merklich weniger Stoff. Richtig eingesetzt ist die ständige Verfügbarkeit jeden Wissen ein Segen.



Für alle, die den Unterschied zwischen Dinge wissen und Dinge verstehen begriffen haben, ja.

Das ständig verfügbare Wissen wo ich bin, was um mich herum ist und wie ich von a nach b komme ist super und bequem mit google maps. Aber trotrzdem würde ich mich sehr unwohl fühlen wenn ich notfalls nicht noch mit Karte und Kompass klar käme (und sogar verstehen würde wie und warum das funktioniert^^).

Das geballte "Wissen" im Netz (angenommen man könnte das echte von den fakes einfach unterscheiden was leider oft nicht so ist) hat zwar sehr große Vorteile, führt aber auch dazu, dass die Menschen, besonders die jungen Generationen dies gar nicht mehr anders kennen, immer weniger hinterfragen und wirklich verstehen (um zu vermeiden dass ich "verblöden" schreibe).

Aber unser Bildungssystem wills ja (zumindest bis einschl. Schule) so. Die Leute mit 1er Abitur sind größtenteils die, die gut auswendig lernen konnten/wollten. Zusammenhänge werden kaum gefordert (und falls doch beschweren sich alle über sie super schwere "Transferaufgabe" in der Klassenarbeit und die Eltern stehn beim Lehrer).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für alle, die den Unterschied zwischen Dinge wissen und Dinge verstehen begriffen haben, ja.


Natürlich, da sind wir uns völlig einig. Ich wollte nur diese Lobsudelei beenden. Ja,die achtziger und neunziger waren meine Lieblingsjahrzehnte, weil einfach geile Dinge passierten, missen will ich viele Dinge, die später passierten, aber nicht mehr. Und ohne das Internet wäre vieles extrem beschwerlich. Früher z.B. ging man auf Messen heute geht man ein paar Minuten recherchieren. Lebenswerte war ersteres, schön ein Bierchen im Hinterzimmer und ein wenig quatschen, effektiver ist die heutige Zeit.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2020)

> Heute muss ich in der Firma Admin, Netzwerker, Elektriker,  Programmierer, Webdesigner, Prozessdesigner,  Planer, Projektmanager,  Jurist, Security-Spezialist, Trainer, und was weiss ich noch alles sein.  Und dass man ALLE (!) Software auf dem Markt die es gibt beherrschen  muss, ist ja auch selbstverständlich


Kommt mir bekannt vor. Dabei könnte der Job so einfach sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

